# What is a I9 fourm



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

I won a couple bids and they want me too fill out a i9 fourm anyone fill one out or herd of them?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

is it for US maintenance. it is a form that identifies your employees. it is an employee verifcation from. look it up online and you print one off or thousand. Makes sure you can work in the USA


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Or is it a W9?


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

No it's not for us it's for some arbys in my area I had a couple things I don't no like supplier number and the 1099 I would put w-9 right


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

No I have did w9 befor in my lawncare part but never i9


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/us...nnel=db029c7755cb9010VgnVCM10000045f3d6a1RCRD


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://www.uscis.gov/files/form/i-9.pdf

Required to be on file for EVERY employee within 3 days of starting work.

Verifies your eligibility to work legally in the US. Citizen or not.

This is nothing new, has been around for 15+ years.


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm the only employee any no what a supplier number is?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;821145 said:


> http://www.uscis.gov/files/form/i-9.pdf
> 
> Required to be on file for EVERY employee within 3 days of starting work.


Required to be on file for EVERY WHITE employee within 3 days of starting work.

:laughing:


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Plowman52;821217 said:


> I'm the only employee any no what a supplier number is?


You are the President, VP, Sec, HR, and Treasurer???

What is your business structure or entity? DBA, LLC, or Inc.?


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a dba


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Longae29;821253 said:


> Required to be on file for EVERY WHITE employee within 3 days of starting work.
> 
> :laughing:


Not sure if you're serious, but this is not true.

Any and every employee within 3 days.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Plowman52;821322 said:


> I have a dba


You shouldn't have to file. I am sure the IRS would be happy to have the records but otherwise you are not an employee.

You are the sole owner, including the sole benificiary and sole responsible party. Get some GL insurance if you do not have it.

Ther is no reason this needs to be in the bidding and estimating forum.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;821344 said:


> Not sure if you're serious, but this is not true.
> 
> Any and every employee within 3 days.


I was totally kidding. we've turned down many employees because they didnt check out.


----------

